
AppReviewDesk - appreviewdesk
Get Unlimited free reviews for your app by reviewing other developer’s apps!! We fulfill your three tedious tasks of app store optimization. Reviews, app website and Twitter marketing, all are now under one roof! Try http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appreviewdesk.com&#x2F; !!  
                                                       App Review Desk - A single desk service (free and paid) for app store optimization.Get your app noticed by give and take unlimited app reviews. You can earn points by reviewing other developer’s apps and get reviews for your app worth of it. Create your own app website with our tool which is absolutely free. You can create landing pages for app(iOS&#x2F;android) with the data available on the store&#x2F;itunes which will be up-to-date. Get backlinks by Twitter marketing and improve the app rank in store. Though it is a complimentary service for the paid members, Twitter marketing is unavoidable for brand building and rank improvement in the app store.Try our coupon code : QJ15OFF !! Get 15% off Now !!<p>FB:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;appreviewdesk<p>Twitter :
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;appreviewdesk
======
phoenix_in
It is nice . See a sample website I have created using this service .
[http://appreviewdesk.com/app/ios-Color-Reflex-
Challenge](http://appreviewdesk.com/app/ios-Color-Reflex-Challenge)

------
appreviewdesk
Stop wandering in social media for app review exchangers. Register in our new
service website today and get your app reviewed in unlimited times! Welcome to
AppReviewDesk-[http://appreviewdesk.com/](http://appreviewdesk.com/)

------
saseen
Thanks to the creators . really nice tool for all app developers . Well Done

------
rakesh_italy
Thank you for such a fantastic free service .

------
lianardo
All I can say is "Awesome" :)

------
Stephen_texas
Fantastic service

------
phoenixindia
looks good

